# Squirrels only



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Aww so so cute! What you do with him so you can pick him up? You really stole his soul didn't you?!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

There were 5 of them. They were the victim of a tree being blown down in a windstorm. They were brought to my mom and she kept them alive since they were very small when they were brought to her. She eventually gave them to a friend of my sister and he was going to keep them. They were very neat and actually really friendly. I know they are wild animals, but other than getting into stuff and chewing, they would be great pets. Even so, they are probably better left outside in the wild.


----------



## junko (Sep 9, 2011)

We have a squirrel feeder about 3 feet from our dining room window.


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

Here's the best I have


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

*Squirrel*!


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

Funny you should post this, I have exactly 1 squirrel photo:










If you want a good laugh: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Nn0UkdDArM


----------



## jflng (Apr 5, 2007)

I noticed this in the background of a regular pic, and zoomed in a lot. The quality is horrible, sorry, but still pretty funny, eh.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Kind of sad, but funny.

http://youtu.be/TjQ-DBiO894


----------

